# What's the point of unlined shorts?



## Love Commander (Nov 15, 2012)

Seems the ones I've looked at are still designed to be used with a liner, whether it's a set of shorts or bibs with a chamois. I admittedly haven't looked much and mostly ignore the topic, but my wife asked me if I want any bike stuff for xmas and I suddenly got curious at the prospect of getting free crap. Is it just a modesty thing, because PENIS? Or is it an extra layer to avoid abrasions when riding through branches or low speed crashes and a paid of bibs ain't enough? Or are y'all just going commando?

'Cause from my addled roadie brain, it feels a lot like yo dawg I heard you like shorts so we put shorts in your shorts so you can wear shorts while you wear shorts.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

Well, I like the unlined shorts. I wear padded roadie shorts under the shell/unlined shorts. I like the added freedom, where with the lined shorts they would pull at the outer layer when riding. I just like the separation of both shorts.


----------



## Love Commander (Nov 15, 2012)

Tallboy723 said:


> Well, I like the unlined shorts. I wear padded roadie shorts under the shell/unlined shorts. I like the added freedom, where with the lined shorts they would pull at the outer layer when riding. I just like the separation of both shorts.


If I did get a pair, I'd use them similar to you. Regular bibs that I already own under them. My question was poorly worded, but what do you use them for? Car keys or snacks in the pockets?


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (May 14, 2007)

bibs + unlined shorts = the way


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

The pros of unlined shorts are:

-They're not bibs.
-You don't feel like you're wearing a diaper.
-They're specifically designed for MTB use. (Abrasion resistant, semi-stretchy, strategic pocket placement, and they offer different levels of protection)
-They look cooler than roadie gear. 😛


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

Knee pads look really weird with bibs.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Love Commander said:


> Is it just a modesty thing, because PENIS? Or is it an extra layer to avoid abrasions when riding through branches or low speed crashes and a paid of bibs ain't enough? Or are y'all just going commando?


Every person has their own reasons. All of these are true, to some degree, for many people.

Other reasons: 

when it's cool out, I'd be wearing extra layers, anyway, so it's part of layering.
people have their own liner preferences, and this lets them make that choice without tearing a liner out of the shorts.
pockets
some people like to dress like a "normal person" rather than sticking out as a "cyclist" which actually does have an effect on road/trail encounters.


----------



## Love Commander (Nov 15, 2012)

GKelley said:


> The pros of unlined shorts are:
> 
> -They're not bibs.
> -You don't feel like you're wearing a diaper.
> ...


Do you use any kind of liner? I can hear cries of despair from my undercarriage at the mere thought of no lubed up diaper protecting it.


----------



## Love Commander (Nov 15, 2012)

xjbaylor said:


> Knee pads look really weird with bibs.


Yeah, so do sneakers, which admittedly is the main reason I'm looking at mtb shorts. There are some new features on my local trail I want to try, but don't want to be clipped in because I will eat **** the first few times.


----------



## norcalbike (Dec 17, 2004)

Crashing in Lycra is a recipe for embarrassment


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I like bibs, but bibs alone are too fragile for mountain biking.

I wrote way too many words about this here: dirtbaggies.com/pages/f-a-q


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Tim-ti said:


> I like bibs, but bibs alone are too fragile for mountain biking.
> 
> I wrote way too many words about this here: dirtbaggies.com/pages/f-a-q


It’s really weird that you call them “road racing bibs”. 

They are cycling bib shorts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Le Duke said:


> It’s really weird that you call them “road racing bibs”.
> 
> They are cycling bib shorts.
> 
> ...


I should read it through and maybe edit. I wrote it when I launched DirtBaggies, it was a new concept a new the time, so it took extra explaining.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Love Commander said:


> Yeah, so do sneakers, which admittedly is the main reason I'm looking at mtb shorts. There are some new features on my local trail I want to try, but don't want to be clipped in because I will eat **** the first few times.


i hope you're plenty experienced and confident with flat pedals already


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I like having something over bibs or liners because well.. I've torn those. Plus, I dig pockets.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I have stopped wearing the liners for Bike Park and shuttling days, I’m either sitting on a lift, pushing my bike up sh!t, or standing up on the pedals 90% of the time anyway.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

dysfunction said:


> I like having something over bibs or liners because well.. I've torn those. Plus, I dig pockets.


In the days before baggies, my wife put a MASSIVE rip in her spandex at the top of the Whole Enchilada. We tried fixing her up with duct tape, but it didn't work and basically she rode all day with her butt hanging out. Don't tell her I told y'all .


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

I have shorts with and without liners. I prefer them without for one simple reason. I need to wash my liners after every ride because I sweat like cold drink on a hot day but the shorts can go 3 or 4 rides without need a wash. With separate shorts and liners I can pair 2 or 3 fresh liners with a single pair of shorts and then wash them all at the same time.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh, the other thing is.. I have bibs and liners I prefer.. and to be honest, none of those come with shorts. Most of the ones included with shorts, I dislike.


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the abrasion resistance and pockets of unlined shorts. I wear a choice of boxer briefs or padded liners depending on the length of ride.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

dysfunction said:


> Oh, the other thing is.. I have bibs and liners I prefer.. and to be honest, none of those come with shorts. Most of the ones included with shorts, I dislike.


I've found that the determinig factor for bib sizing is height (I guess, specifically torso height), wheras baggy shorts are sized by girth. When bibs are included with baggies, these sizing criteria might not match your build.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I almost never wear spandex with diapers. I will on longer rides, but for most 1-3 hour rides I just ride with baggies and boxerjocks to keep things tucked. 

Also, much like @dysfunction the few times I've bought baggies, the liners aren't super comfortable.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

There are mountain biking shorts with built in liners?

You mean the chamois pad, sewn right into the butt of the shorts? That doesn’t seem like it would work well at all.

I wear armored chamois (it’s got thin knee pad style armor over the hip sockets) and either pants or shorts, conditions depending. And I like that I can make that choice independent of which chamois I’m wearing/wanting to wear.

And yes, I often have things like car keys or my cell phone in my shorts pockets, or things like lift tickets, or even snacks. You know, just normal pockets stuff.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

ocnLogan said:


> There are mountain biking shorts with built in liners?
> 
> You mean the chamois pad, sewn right into the butt of the shorts? That doesn’t seem like it would work well at all.


The shorts and liners are simply stitched together at the waistline, they work fine but most of the liners aren't great.


----------



## Love Commander (Nov 15, 2012)

ocnLogan said:


> There are mountain biking shorts with built in liners?


The extent of my experience with this stuff is what I've looked up this morning online. A lot of the comparisons I've looked at mention lined vs. unlined vs. removable liner. I'm getting a better idea of it now, though. Seems like unlined with my preferred bibs is the way to go for me.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

ocnLogan said:


> There are mountain biking shorts with built in liners?
> 
> You mean the chamois pad, sewn right into the butt of the shorts? That doesn’t seem like it would work well at all.


Waistband shorts attached (either by tethers or sewn together) to padded liners are the worst, and they're quite common. I'd likely choose no liner over most of the those that I've tried (many).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

xjbaylor said:


> The shorts and liners are simply stitched together at the waistline, they work fine but most of the liners aren't great.


also, you can still destroy your lycra in a crash even if you're wearing baggies. if they're separate, then it's no big deal to retire a pair of lycra from damage. but if they're sewn to the baggies, now you've gotta cut them out to continue using the outer baggy short with an intact lycra liner.

also as referenced above, lycra layers need to be washed more often. this might mean they simply wear out faster than the outer baggy layer (or maybe not if you're rotating liner shorts more often). if they're sewn together, they definitely will, because the outer baggy fabric is tougher and will hold up better in the wash.



ocnLogan said:


> You mean the chamois pad, sewn right into the butt of the shorts? That doesn’t seem like it would work well at all.


I actually have a pair of baggies meant to be worn commando (at least as an option). they have a fleece pad sewn into them. It's not padding, really, inasmuch as it's just a soft layer that staves off abrasion. for me, I usually ride longer (and with more seated climbing) than I can tolerate wearing them commando. if I was doing primarily shuttle or lift riding, they'd probably be good for a few hours. but when I have to sit and climb, about an hour is all I can tolerate. thankfully, that fleece isn't thick enough to impede my ability to comfortably wear a basic chamois liner or even athletic boxer briefs. it gets to be a bit much if I choose a thicker chamois for a long day.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Tim-ti said:


> I've found that the determinig factor for bib sizing is height (I guess, specifically torso height), wheras baggy shorts are sized by girth. When bibs are included with baggies, these sizing criteria might not match your build.


I'm also really.. really picky about the pads. The over-stuffed ones that seem to be popular now, I hate. I like the firmer, thinner, more structured ones.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Love Commander said:


> Do you use any kind of liner? I can hear cries of despair from my undercarriage at the mere thought of no lubed up diaper protecting it.


I did wear chamois often my first couple seasons. I never felt the need for any kind of chamois butter. 

Time in the saddle will harden the buns. I've also found that using a compatible saddle goes a long ways as well. Some saddles have bad friction points for me, where others don't.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

A) Nobody wants to see my spandexed dick and arse.
B) Some people have a favourite pair of liner shorts/chamois that they stick with.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I usually enter XC races as my alter ego, "Bibraham Lincoln". Bibs for life... I will not wear a chamois shorts that have a waist band... I'd just prefer to wear my typical boxer briefs at that point. Bibs are a game changer if you're into chamois. Not having the constriction around your gut is amazing after about hour 3-5 on the bike. Every little bit of comfort helps when you're at your breaking point.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Harold said:


> ...meant to be worn commando...


Whoever came up with that must be young or ride only smooth trails - my balls would get wrapped around my dropper post*.

*did you know that jock straps were invented for cyclist riding on cobbles?


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

dysfunction said:


> I like having something over bibs or liners because well.. I've torn those. Plus, I dig pockets.


Yep. Especially having developed an affinity for now discontinued $150 retail roadies/liners...


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

Harold said:


> Every person has their own reasons. All of these are true, to some degree, for many people.
> 
> Other reasons:
> 
> ...


Yes. I rarely ride in the cold but I do have long legged skin tight riding pants but they aren’t padded. So on over the shorts with pads they go. Then the shell. I won’t ever be caught dead on the trail in roadie only pants. Lol. Nope. Nah ah.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Tim-ti said:


> Whoever came up with that must be young or ride only smooth trails - my balls would get wrapped around my dropper post*.
> 
> *did you know that jock straps were invented for cyclist riding on cobbles?


I never knew that about jock straps. learn something new all the time.

the shorts in question came from NZ. is this a sneaky way of announcing to the world that you're hung...or are you saying that you've got the old dude's droopy ballsack?


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Harold said:


> I never knew that about jock straps. learn something new all the time.
> 
> the shorts in question came from NZ. is this a sneaky way of announcing to the world that you're hung...or are you saying that you've got the old dude's droopy ballsack?


Everyone knows gravity works in reverse in NZ, that’s why the water goes down the drain backwards. Could it be both?


----------



## ibanda (Mar 16, 2018)

I am in the shorts over bibs camp for pedal days. For bike park or riding in rocky areas that I might take a hard fall, I wear shorts over chamois that have also have padding on the hips and tailbone (zoic, fox, leatt all make impact shorts).


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

I prefer shorts without for some of the reasons already stated, but also because liners/chamois tend to wear out fast, so I can keep shorts longer and just buy new liners. Also there are times that I want my riding shorts on but don't really have the need for a liner....such as shorter rides, rides to a brewery, etc. I also have found some liners that I like and prefer that are NOT integrated into any short, they're just sold separately.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Mike Aswell said:


> I prefer shorts without for some of the reasons already stated, but also because liners/chamois tend to wear out fast, so I can keep shorts longer and just buy new liners. Also there are times that I want my riding shorts on but don't really have the need for a liner....such as shorter rides, rides to a brewery, etc. I also have found some liners that I like and prefer that are NOT integrated into any short, they're just sold separately.


Do you put your liners in the tumble dryer? Lycra/Spandex/Elastane doesn't like that. I have a 12 year old pair of liners still going strong.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I rode road before MTB and have ridden a bunch of XC, so I used to wear only Lycra chamois shorts or bibs and road jerseys with back pockets. As one pair of Lycra Pearl Izumi shorts aged, they became thinner and apparently a bit transparent when stretched or viewed in direct sunlight. My wife informed me that nobody wanted to see that, including her, so I got some unlined shorts to wear over them. I now use the pockets on the baggy shorts for some of the things I used to put in my jersey pockets (wallet, phone, keys, gel) and wear cheap running tech t-shirts with no pockets.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

Tim-ti said:


> Do you put your liners in the tumble dryer? Lycra/Spandex/Elastane doesn't like that. I have a 12 year old pair of liners still going strong.


I do, which I know is probably stupid...but generally speaking I am a "if I can't dry it in the clothes dryer or put in the dishwasher I don't want to have it" kind of guy. 😅


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

Geeze, you guys are missing one of the more important ass-pects of mtb shorts without Chamois/liners.

On bikepacking trips, I carry 3 pair of what lets call bicycle underpants/daipers/short-shorts with chamois.
The undershorts weight less and take up less space in the panniers. I can wear one set, have another drying out on the back of the bike, and the third, to be used if I have a rain day or excessive sweating and need to swap them out.
Outer mtn bike shorts can then be worn for multiple days of riding without having to wash them, and they dry really fast when you do wash them, so many times, I only have to carry one pair for riding on a multiday trip.
If I am out for only a few hours, then I usually wear regular cycling shorts, with either mtn bike shorts over them, or if I need to carry stuff in the pockets.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

For people who don't like riding in nappies.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Love Commander said:


> Is it just a modesty thing, because PENIS?


I see it as more of a modesty thing because of DONG!!!


----------



## Love Commander (Nov 15, 2012)

Scott O said:


> I see it as more of a modesty thing because of DONG!!!


Yeah, sometimes I have to remind myself that not everyone grew up with competitive swimming. Especially back before men's suits were square cut, knee length victorian bathing suits. I seen enough DONG that it ain't no thing.


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

bmwpowere36m3 said:


> bibs + unlined shorts = the way


Bib Liners are even better.

I especially like these: Men's Mountain Liner Bib Shorts with SWAT™ | Specialized.com
And they're on Sale right now......


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I used to ride in lycra, but got tired of the comments and looks after a few years. There are only so many times you can handle hearing things like "I've never seen one that big", "OMG, its huge", or glaring looks from people. It shouldn't matter and if it does, people should mutter to themselves more quietly. So I switched to baggies with a liner. 





I mean its not my fault I have an enormous colon and weak sphincter, so periodically crap myself riding through chunky sections or hitting big drops.


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

xjbaylor said:


> Knee pads look really weird with bibs.


this, mostly 

Unless you want to look like you just came from a drag queen roller derby match (which is cool if you're into that sort of thing).

I never had a problem with lycra on the trails bitd, but I have to admit good liners and baggies are pretty nice. Pockets and extra abrasion resistance


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

wolfmw said:


> this, mostly
> 
> Unless you want to look like you just came from a drag queen roller derby match (which is cool if you're into that sort of thing).
> 
> I never had a problem with lycra on the trails bitd, but I have to admit good liners and baggies are pretty nice. Pockets and extra abrasion resistance


Or...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I wore my surf trunks over cycling shorts in the 80s. There was no way I was racing DH in just lycra. I was laughed at but didn't care.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Love Commander said:


> Do you use any kind of liner? I can hear cries of despair from my undercarriage at the mere thought of no lubed up diaper protecting it.


Road or gravel riding I want an ass pad. But mountain biking I don't really sit down enough to warrant needing a butt liner especially if I'm on the single speed.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

louiesquared said:


> Or...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013702





louiesquared said:


> Or...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2013702


You just gave me a great idea. I see all these people around here wearing full faces and pads on tame XC trails. I am going to buy a Luche Libre outfit and start wearing it.


----------



## huckinberryfinn (Mar 24, 2021)

One reason I like to have stand-alone shorts is to wear over bibs. I have a nice pair of shop-branded bibs that I once wore without shorts - these bibs now have a convenient rear ventilation feature courtesy of my back tire after buzzing the tire on a descent.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

norcalbike said:


> Crashing in Lycra is a recipe for embarrassment


Twice I have been on rides when another rider ripped the front of their lycra shorts. Enough said.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I've never seen a proper frontal lycra blowout, but I've seen a couple different people wear Lycra entirely too many times where it becomes sheer. Nothing like being on a night ride and having your headlamp blast right through someone's shorts. It's like staring into the abyss. 

Nobody wants to pet the brown starfish.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Ogre said:


> I've never seen a proper frontal lycra blowout, but I've seen a couple different people wear Lycra entirely too many times where it becomes sheer. Nothing like being on a night ride and having your headlamp blast right through someone's shorts. It's like staring into the abyss.
> 
> Nobody wants to pet the brown starfish.


Thanks Ahole. I just spewed my drink out. I will never unsee: “Nobody wants to pet the brown starfish.”


----------



## chuzzle (Oct 23, 2020)

Giving up padded shorts a couple of seasons ago has been one of my best choices for biking. No more soggy diapers. 

Doesn't matter if it is 5 miles or 70, MTB or road. Baggies with some compression boxers.


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

Some funny **** with these comments. Got a good laugh from several posts.
I’m actually blown away by the amount of likes for bibs. Now it has me looking into a pair. May have to try the specialized bibs. Look pretty good.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

This thread is going downhill, so I have to tell this story. Out of College, the woman I was dating was often my stoker on my tandem. Many a time, as we rode close to a rest stop, she would reach around to the front of my lycra shorts and create a problem that all could see, if I tried to get off the bike. Many a time, I would kick her off the bike and then ride around for a bit redistributing blood away from one specific area. She seemed to enjoy my temporary discomfort...


----------



## Sinastsa (Dec 22, 2021)

Pedal days = lined/chamois
Shuttle days = unlined


----------



## diverge (Sep 22, 2021)

ocnLogan said:


> There are mountain biking shorts with built in liners?
> 
> You mean the chamois pad, sewn right into the butt of the shorts? That doesn’t seem like it would work well at all.


A pair of mtb shorts I got on Amazon came with a second inner bib short (no shoulder straps) but I never actually wore them on a ride because they were so cheap feeling and bulky and eventually tossed them. Edit: sometimes mtb shorts have a pocket where you can slide in a liner

I wear some assos bibs every ride under whatever mtb shorts or pants though.


----------



## Promontore (4 mo ago)

I wear cotton underwear on longer rides


----------



## jamesohoh7 (3 mo ago)

chuzzle said:


> Giving up padded shorts a couple of seasons ago has been one of my best choices for biking. No more soggy diapers.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it is 5 miles or 70, MTB or road. Baggies with some compression boxers.


This. ^^^ All I've ever done is ride with 'cargo'/baggy shorts over some kind of boxers, and more often just something like the 'New Balance' compression boxers I have now (or a host of others).

This whole bib/liner/whatever thing is new to me, but admittedly I'm not now and never was a hard-core "all in or GTFO" type of biker. A filthy semi-casual XC-weenie I imagine. I only ever associated lycra with roadies. Wearing lycra on the 'blue-at-best' trails I used to ride bitd screamed 'trying too hard'.

My latest shorts I like are True-Werk brand. Kind of stretchy, but not too much... lots of good pockets, some with zippers. Not meant for biking, but they seem to work well enough. Built pretty solid (b/c they're meant for landscapers and so on).

I would like having some kind of suspenders for them at times... sometimes they'll slide around/down and that bugs me.
... I'll have to dig out my Mork from Ork suspenders... lol


----------



## daustin (1 mo ago)

xjbaylor said:


> Knee pads look really weird with bibs.


this



Love Commander said:


> Yeah, so do sneakers, which admittedly is the main reason I'm looking at mtb shorts. There are some new features on my local trail I want to try, but don't want to be clipped in because I will eat **** the first few times.


I clip in but loosen the tensionon the pedals so it’s super easy to unclip.


----------



## daustin (1 mo ago)

jamesohoh7 said:


> This. ^^^ All I've ever done is ride with 'cargo'/baggy shorts over some kind of boxers, and more often just something like the 'New Balance' compression boxers I have now (or a host of others).


It’s definitely personal preference along with riding style, etc. I’ve have padded undershorts and some mtb shorts. But I could probably do away with the padded undershorts. I’ve never had saddle discomfort. I’m just moving on and off the saddle too much on a mtb


----------



## benlorenzo (May 14, 2006)

Love Commander said:


> Seems the ones I've looked at are still designed to be used with a liner, whether it's a set of shorts or bibs with a chamois. I admittedly haven't looked much and mostly ignore the topic, but my wife asked me if I want any bike stuff for xmas and I suddenly got curious at the prospect of getting free crap. Is it just a modesty thing, because PENIS? Or is it an extra layer to avoid abrasions when riding through branches or low speed crashes and a paid of bibs ain't enough? Or are y'all just going commando?
> 
> 'Cause from my addled roadie brain, it feels a lot like yo dawg I heard you like shorts so we put shorts in your shorts so you can wear shorts while you wear shorts.


uh any padded bike shorts under a pair of regular shorts is the new thing these days. apparently modern MTN bikers wouldn't be caught dead in just lycra shorts (unless your a racer lol).

Edit, sure you can wear bibs under the normal shorts... no woriies

So yeah wear the padded shorts under comfortable breathable shorts.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Harold said:


> I never knew that about jock straps. learn something new all the time.
> 
> the shorts in question came from NZ. is this a sneaky way of announcing to the world that you're hung...or are you saying that you've got the old dude's droopy ballsack?


LOL - this thread was 4 pages long when I showed up. Was guessing what page the “package sizing” sub-thread would poke through - I thought 3. Wrong again!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I am still confused about what the OP is asking.

Is he asking why people wear baggies at all? Or is he asking why separate shell and liner?

If it is the former (which would be the 5,428th rehash of the Baggies versus Lycra debate) then he needs to work on his searching skills.

The one thing I will add is that in recent years I have had a hard time finding road cycling shorts that aren’t “compression” shorts. Perhaps it is my imagination, but it seems to me that road shorts have become much tighter and less stretchy around the thighs. There may be some performance advantage (?) but just find them uncomfortable. Granted I have large, muscular thighs, but I would think that’s not unusual for a cyclist.

For some reason, the liners I get for use with shells are much more comfortable.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I really like compression for long rides. I do feel that it reduces cramping and general soreness and I find myself shaking out my muscles less often. But yea, that was a discovery with road bibs.


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

Ogre said:


> Nobody wants to pet the brown starfish.


I don't know... Some people are into that. 

There is a saying about getting results from any group of people: There are those that can, and those that can't, and those that will, and those that won't. You get results from those that can and will. The rest of the combinations drag you down, no matter your effort.

Everybody has brown starfish in the kitchen. Some people will put it on the menu and some won't. Some want to see it on the menu and others don't. It can be funny figuring out the combinations, because things can change based on who is doing the cooking and who is coming into the restaurant.

No way of knowing if there is any accuracy to the statement, but I once saw something along the lines of "75 percent of people surveyed said they would not eat the brown, mushy part of a bannana, yet 90 percent of those people said they would eat a brown starfish."


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

jamesohoh7 said:


> My latest shorts I like are True-Werk brand. Kind of stretchy, but not too much... lots of good pockets, some with zippers. Not meant for biking, but they seem to work well enough. Built pretty solid (b/c they're meant for landscapers and so on).
> 
> I would like having some kind of suspenders for them at times... sometimes they'll slide around/down and that bugs me.


And this is one of the big benefits of cycling specific clothing. Cut for the position your body is in, so they don't pull down as much in back when you are pedaling in the saddle. Some "non-MTB-specific" shorts work great as well, but it is a little more of a crapshoot. A good cycling bib is really the best thing you can own, especially for longer rides or those with a lot of saddle time. They don't move, no additional pressure around your hips/stomach, and can even give you some extra storage. It doesn't need to be really expensive, just well designed.


----------



## Love Commander (Nov 15, 2012)

kapusta said:


> If it is the former (which would be the 5,428th rehash of the Baggies versus Lycra debate) then he needs to work on his searching skills.


How many of those threads eventually invoke anilingus?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Love Commander said:


> How many of those threads eventually invoke anilingus?


I must admit this one is entering new territory.


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

kapusta said:


> I must admit this one is entering new territory.


That's what she said.


----------



## jamesohoh7 (3 mo ago)

xjbaylor said:


> And this is one of the big benefits of cycling specific clothing. Cut for the position your body is in, so they don't pull down as much in back when you are pedaling in the saddle. Some "non-MTB-specific" shorts work great as well, but it is a little more of a crapshoot. A good cycling bib is really the best thing you can own, especially for longer rides or those with a lot of saddle time. They don't move, no additional pressure around your hips/stomach, and can even give you some extra storage. It doesn't need to be really expensive, just well designed.


I'll have to give some biking shorts a shot then... so long as they're not skin-tight super-hero-colored mess. I'm old and lumpy, no one wants to see all that. 'Mudslide' is a term that's not terribly inaccurate. Have never looked for 'biking shorts', but this thread has got me to thinking, so thanks to all. (and, since I've been out of biking since about mid 2000's until just recently, I missed the biking-shorts-holy-wars folks are referring to)


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

xjbaylor said:


> The shorts and liners are simply stitched together at the waistline, they work fine but most of the liners aren't great.


I love my Endura Humvee II shorts with removable liner. I can upgrade the liner to a larger or smaller one (depending on how this Christmas pans out!), and I can swap in another liner without washing the shorts.

Also, I have sensitive skin so I need a chamois when I ride as well as some chamois cream (Aussie Butt Cream is my favourite!).


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

kapusta said:


> I must admit this one is entering new territory.


I am still OK with this thread as long as you guys don't start talking about the rings around Uranus.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I prefer Lycra shorts under my baggies, like the feel and look and also having pockets helps. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

TiJoe said:


> I am still OK with this thread as long as you guys don't start talking about the rings around Uranus.


There's this.









A Taste of Uranus


A Taste of Uranus Sampler Pack




www.uranusgeneralstore.com


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

I just started riding with padded shorts this last fall, why? I'm trying an experiment; I'm hoping to toughen up my arse so that when I go touring, I won't have to carry heavily padded shorts with me, plus it's easier to wash underwear than it is a padded short, not to mention less time to dry. I've heard that there were touring riders that do this so why can't I? I hope I can. Now I have to wait for winter to subside so I go and practice this again.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

Promontore said:


> I wear cotton underwear on longer rides


You should try a loin cloth some day. they work great!


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

That looks like a great idea, I just ordered some so I'll see how it goes, but it looks like it will keep my private regions very cool in the summer too. What a great idea, thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## pedalinbob (Jan 12, 2004)

Tim-ti said:


> Whoever came up with that must be young or ride only smooth trails - my balls would get wrapped around my dropper post*.
> 
> *did you know that jock straps were invented for cyclist riding on cobbles?


I choked on a mouth full of Oreos laughing so hard at this post!

I prefer bibs, but a set of shell shorts could be nice. 
I'm in the saddle a lot, so I'm a bit concerned about bunching or seams causing pressure points.
Do unlined shorts have special flat seams?
Is there any concern for catching on the saddle?

Do they make a lot of noise while pedaling?

Bob


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

An alternative....


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

I started riding around my neighborhood casually, a lot, during the pandemic shutdown. Being “casual” i skipped a chamois and after a month or 2 realized i was much more comfortable without them. I ditched them for 100% of riding over 2 years ago and have never thought about going back. I saved 1 or 2 of my best ones in case i change my mind but still have not.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

TiJoe said:


> An alternative....
> 
> View attachment 2015766


I guarantee it would not be un-ball-ievably fresh after 350 miles in my winter endurance race.


----------



## Love Commander (Nov 15, 2012)

Monty219 said:


> I started riding around my neighborhood casually, a lot, during the pandemic shutdown. Being “casual” i skipped a chamois and after a month or 2 realized i was much more comfortable without them. I ditched them for 100% of riding over 2 years ago and have never thought about going back. I saved 1 or 2 of my best ones in case i change my mind but still have not.


Interesting. How long of a ride do you do sans chamois? Only time I go without anymore is family rides, pulling a trailer and hitting up the ice cream shop, and I get some fierce monkey butt if it's even mildly sweaty outside.

In other news, I took my first ever pair of mountain bike shorts out for a ride last sunday! Over a pair of full length bib-tights, because it was 28F. It was okay, probably warmer than I would have been otherwise. Either way, I forgot I had them on and used my jersey pockets for everything.


----------



## genixia (Feb 3, 2008)

I flat out refuse to be a MAMIL. Unlined bike shorts, or fleece-lined cycling pants when cold. For 4 months of the year I'm often still too hot anyway. I'd rather have a few more ounces of weight in the saddle padding than wear a diaper!

For $30, these are pretty awesome. They appear run true to western sizing.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Love Commander said:


> Interesting. How long of a ride do you do sans chamois? Only time I go without anymore is family rides, pulling a trailer and hitting up the ice cream shop, and I get some fierce monkey butt if it's even mildly sweaty outside.
> 
> In other news, I took my first ever pair of mountain bike shorts out for a ride last sunday! Over a pair of full length bib-tights, because it was 28F. It was okay, probably warmer than I would have been otherwise. Either way, I forgot I had them on and used my jersey pockets for everything.


Ride up to three hours, only limit has been getting home to family. Pretty sure any distance or duration i will do better w/o chamois from here on out. Never any saddle sores anymore, used to get them all of the time, and tried plenty of chamois options over 20-something years of riding.


----------

